# Maybelline "Buff Collection" Nudes



## RaizinnthaSun (Dec 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new Maybelline Buff Collection?  It's a collection of nudes. What colors are everyone going to get?


----------



## amzee807 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been trying to try it!!! LOL I've been to at least 5 CVS in 2 cities and haven't been able to find the collection.


----------



## indiekicks (Dec 23, 2013)

amzee807 said:


> I've been trying to try it!!! LOL I've been to at least 5 CVS in 2 cities and haven't been able to find the collection.


lol sounds like the matte color tattoo fiasco all over except that these will be permanent, fortunately. Since they are permanent, I think I'm going to wait for them to hit Target/Walmart where they'll be cheaper anyway.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a taupe one I'm going to go look for today. I think it's called Touchable Taupe. Rite Aid has Maybelline 40% off this week.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Dec 24, 2013)

indiekicks said:


> lol sounds like the matte color tattoo fiasco all over except that these will be permanent, fortunately. Since they are permanent, I think I'm going to wait for them to hit Target/Walmart where they'll be cheaper anyway.


  Ooooh, thank you! I didn't know that these are permanent. I can't find them anywhere. I've gone to 5 different stores.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 24, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Ooooh, thank you! I didn't know that these are permanent. I can't find them anywhere. I've gone to 5 different stores.


  I've been trying to find them at Rite-Aid since Maybelline is currently 40% off but of course I can't find them. I'll bet I'll find them easily once the sale is over tho. Ugh.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I've been trying to find them at Rite-Aid since Maybelline is currently 40% off but of course I can't find them. I'll bet I'll find them easily once the sale is over tho. Ugh.


Were you able to find them? They weren't at my local Rite Aid. I'll have to venture to a store a few towns over....sigh. I did order one nude lip gloss from MAC Magnetic Nude collection to hold me over until I find these lipsticks......


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 29, 2013)

whaaaaaaaaaat?  Hold  on wait... what am I missing?   I know where I'm going after work.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 29, 2013)

I found a full display of these at my CVS Christmas eve. I don't think any of them will really work for me though.


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 29, 2013)

I found a display near me and I picked up one because I was excited.  However I think i have to work with the color and im not excited about that.   I will be returning if I'm not completely satisfied


----------



## sagehen (Dec 30, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a full display of these at my CVS Christmas eve. I don't think any of them will really work for me though.


  I don't think I will find a perfect one either. I looked and passed.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a full display of these at my CVS Christmas eve. I don't think any of them will really work for me though.





yummy411 said:


> I found a display near me and I picked up one because I was excited.  However I think i have to work with the color and im not excited about that.   I will be returning if I'm not completely satisfied





sagehen said:


> I don't think I will find a perfect one either. I looked and passed.


   Ohhhhh no Ladies! Darn it! Finding the perfect nude lipstick is like finding a diamond in a haystack. Any one have a perfect nude for NW45 skintone?


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy Ole Year's Night Ladies!!

  I found these yesterday in Walgreens--high up on top of the shelf blocked by other displays, and untouched. I'm tall so I reached my long arms up there and grabbed two. They're buy one get one 50% off this week, so I picked up Touchable Taupe and Untainted Spice.  Im hoping Touchable Taupe is a dupe for BGRR from RiRi Holiday--I just tried out that one with WnW BrandyWine LL and it looks very Olivia Pope nude pink on me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ohhhhh no Ladies! Darn it! Finding the perfect nude lipstick is like finding a diamond in a haystack. Any one have a perfect nude for NW45 skintone?


   I'm NW45, and the only lippie close to perfect I've ever found was one of the $1 ones from E.L.F. a few years back.  I stopped wearing it b/c it wore off almost instantaneously.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm NW45, and the only lippie close to perfect I've ever found was one of the $1 ones from E.L.F. a few years back.  I stopped wearing it b/c it wore off almost instantaneously.


  Oh that's too bad. I loveeeee MAC's Freckletone, Touch and RirRi Nude BUT none of them have made HG status for nude lipsticks in my book.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

I spotted the collection at my local Walgreens" I didn't pick  any of them up because they didn't have any testers and I hadn't done enough research .


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

The buffs review  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDy8oU97dU


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDy8oU97dU


  Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Tifjef069 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting my review!! I truly appreciate that!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 4, 2014)

i bougth 2 last friday.  L* STORMY SAHARA  R* TRUFFLE TEASE


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tifjef069 said:


> Thank you so much for posting my review!! I truly appreciate that!


 You are welcome.  I also sent you a request to join your IG.,


----------



## Tifjef069 (Jan 4, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> You are welcome.  I also sent you a request to join your IG.,


  Ok I will go check. I've been in the hospital with my dad for the past 2 days so I'm playing catch up with everything!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> i bougth 2 last friday.  L* STORMY SAHARA  R* TRUFFLE TEASE


  Those look great!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tifjef069 said:


> Thank you so much for posting my review!! I truly appreciate that!


   It was a really helpful review!!  I was hoping Touchable Taupe would be a dupe for BGRR, thank you for the swatch of the two side by side!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tifjef069 said:


> Ok I will go check. I've been in the hospital with my dad for the past 2 days so I'm playing catch up with everything!


  Hope your dad is okay! I have done my share of time in hospitals with relatives-never a good time. But is has improved my level of patience.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 13, 2014)

I grabbed Touchable Taupe. I will try it soon. That looked like the only one I could use and not have to work hard with.


----------



## NicoleL (Jan 14, 2014)

I picked up 950 Untainted Spice at walmart for $5.50 but I also saw the collection at walgreens. It looks a little darker on my lips than it does on my hand, I'd be interested in trying the next shade lighter to see if its more of a nude, but I do love how the color looks.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 15, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> *Were you able to find them? They weren't at my local Rite Aid.* I'll have to venture to a store a few towns over....sigh. I did order one nude lip gloss from MAC Magnetic Nude collection to hold me over until I find these lipsticks......


  I only went to one store and unfortunately they weren't there.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 23, 2014)

So, after my Touchable Taupe success, I may have bought Sin-Ammon and Sahara something-or-other... they are nice on NC50-ish skin with NYX Toast liner and a tiny bit of gloss. I don't know why I think nude lips should look a little supple and glossy.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone who has any of these compare them to the Nude that came out with Riri Hearts Mac in the fall?  I feel like there has to be one of these that's similar.

  I bought Touchable Taupe (love!) Maple Kiss and Untainted Spice.  I feel like maybe Touchable Taupe or Sin A Mon could be close.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 24, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Can anyone who has any of these compare them to the Nude that came out with Riri Hearts Mac in the fall?  I feel like there has to be one of these that's similar.  I bought Touchable Taupe (love!) Maple Kiss and Untainted Spice.  I feel like maybe Touchable Taupe or Sin A Mon could be close.


  Just looking in the tube, I think Sinnamon or Touchable Taupe too. I have worn them both with lip gloss so I can't compare on the lips.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 24, 2014)

It was Dulce Candy's swatches that convinced me to get Touchable Taupe, Untainted Spice and Espresso Exposed.


----------



## indiekicks (Jan 26, 2014)

I LOVE Espresso Exposed. I feel like people are sleeping on it because they think it's too red or dark to be a nude,  but it's really not. If you have a deep complexion, you should definitely check it out. I'm not even that interested in the other colors anymore because Espresso is that perfect.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 26, 2014)

T has a review up about this collection!

  Thanks Christine!


http://www.temptalia.com/maybelline...ensational-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

Far left: RiRi Nude  Middle: Sin A Mon  Far right: Touchable Taupe


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 3, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Without Flash
> 
> I did a quick swatch so you could compare the three.
> 
> ...


  I don’t think we can see the picture (I can’t...so maybe it’s just me). I started this thread 2 months ago, and I still can’t find this collection. I’m trying to avoid ordering online, but I just may have to bite the bullet.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I don’t think we can see the picture (I can’t...so maybe it’s just me). I started this thread 2 months ago, and I still can’t find this collection. I’m trying to avoid ordering online, but I just may have to bite the bullet.


  Thanks Raizinn for letting me know. I think you should be able to see it now. I bought both lipsticks at Walmart.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

none of them look good on me.  makes me sad cause i was so excited for them!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 3, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Far left: RiRi Nude Middle: Sin A Mon Far right: Touchable Taupe


Thank you for these!  I can see them. 

  Close to Nude, but not exact dupes.  Overall though, Touchable Taupe I absolutely LOVE, I've been wearing it non stop since I got it.  Definitely BU worthy, at least for me.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 4, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I don’t think we can see the picture (I can’t...so maybe it’s just me). I started this thread 2 months ago, and I still can’t find this collection. I’m trying to avoid ordering online, but I just may have to bite the bullet.


  What about Target?  I saw them at my local Target, on the bottom of an end display of the makeup aisle.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 4, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Thank you for these!  I can see them.
> 
> Close to Nude, but not exact dupes.  Overall though, Touchable Taupe I absolutely LOVE, I've been wearing it non stop since I got it.  Definitely BU worthy, at least for me.


  Your welcome! I loveeeeeee Taupe too


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 4, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> What about Target? I saw them at my local Target, on the bottom of an end display of the makeup aisle.


I saw them at my Target also. They were in the regular lipstick section as opposed to those special end aisle displays I've usually seen them in in other stores like Harmon and Walgreens.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 4, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I saw them at my Target also. They were in the regular lipstick section as opposed to those special end aisle displays I've usually seen them in in other stores like Harmon and Walgreens.


  Thank you. I haven’t looked at Target. I will try there this weekend.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 5, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Thank you. I haven’t looked at Target. I will try there this weekend.


  Just saw they have them online at Ulta and they're buy one, get one 50% off; plus Ulta has free shipping on orders $25 and a $3.50 coupon off of any order over $10. I know you were trying to avoid ordering online but thought if you still couldn't find them in your area this might be a good deal.


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 13, 2014)

Swatch of 940 Touchable Taupe


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally got two of these I got truffle tease and stormy Sahara love them both


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Swatch of 940 Touchable Taupe That looks nice this going to be my next one


----------

